# Pulling the PTO assembly in a 66 series tractor.`



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I pulled the PTO assembly last night to bring in to get it rebuilt, so I thought I'd snap some pics to show how its done. I didn't find any good write-ups online, so here goes.


-First, you have to pull the drawbar out to access the drain plug for the rear end. There's a single bolt you remove so you can drop the big pin that holds the front of the drawbar in place. It takes a 3/4" wrench. Make sure you have plenty of clean pails on hand to drain the rear end. I ended up filling 3 five gallon pails full, and one about half full. The other I used to catch the oil as the unit is pulled out. Some will spill from the PTO assembly itself. The plug for draining the rear end takes a 1/2" socket wrench or breaker bar inserted directly into the plug.


-The second thing is to disconnect the PTO linkage from the plunger on top of the PTO unit. Its a simple cotter pin. I only disconnected it at the plunger because when you take the bolts out holding the unit in, the whole support bracket comes off and you can slide the pin out of the plunger. You'll also want to lower the 3pt hitch to get the cross bar below the PTO assembly out of the way.

That gets you to this point. Note that I pulled the two bolts holding the PTO linkage bracket on and slid the linkage to the side.










-After that, you'll need to clean out the hole at the top of the PTO assembly and thread in a 3/8" coarse thread bolt and a chain so you can support the unit as you take it out. I used my engine hoist and just bolted the chain from that directly to the unit. You don't want to drop this thing on your foot.

-Once that's done, you can start removing the bolts holding the unit in. There are two bolts you *DO NOT* want to remove. They are holding the spring loaded unit together. The two that stay are the very top one (its slightly to the right of the hole you bolt the chain to), and then counting clockwise, the sixth bolt beyond the first. Its at the lower left corner of the unit. Remove the other 9 bolts holding it in. There's a short bolt hidden on the left side of the unit. Its on a flange that sticks out from the PTO assembly on the left side. I almost missed it until I scraped the grease off in that area. The other bolts will be about 5-6" long and that one is about 2" long. You should be able to pull on the PTO shafts to get it slid out at this point.



















-Slide the unit out straight back until you get it almost fully out of the hole. There's a steel tube that sticks down from the back of the unit at about a 45° angle. That's the pickup tube for the hydraulic pump that activates the PTO clutch. You'll need to tip the PTO assembly down at the shaft end to raise that end up so the tube clears the housing. You don't want to bend or kink it. I just pushed down on the PTO shaft and pulled up on the other end to clear the opening. At that point I let it hang with a pail under it to catch the oil that drains out.



















Here's a look inside the rear end. That splined shaft is what the PTO assembly gets driven by. You'll have to make sure the assembly's input shaft splines onto that shaft when you put it together.










This is the coupler that connects the PTO assembly to the shaft in the transmission. It fell off the pump when I pulled it out. Notice it has splines all the way to one end and not the other. I'll have to check with the guy doing the rebuild to see which way it gets installed. I'm assuming the area that isn't splined is supposed to act like a guide so its easier to get the shafts lined up. 



















I'll post more as I reinstall the unit back in the tractor. I have to bring the unit in today for a rebuild. I could probably do it myself with a guide, but he's been working on these tractors for over 30 years and knows them like the back of his hand. He's also got the tools to do it right.


More to come!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a guide to the bolts:

The yellow circles are the bolts that must remain in the unit. Don't remove these or you will have a mess on your hands. The blue circle is where the threaded hole is that you can bolt a chain to for removing the unit. Mine was packed with grease and dirt and had to be cleaned out. The red circle is where that hidden bolt is that you have to remove to get the unit out. Mine was under a layer of grease and dirt so I missed it the first time around and couldn't figure out why the unit wouldn't come out. Hope this helps someone down the line!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Very well done Rich.


----------

